# Packing with alpacas



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 4, 2011)

I know there is an alpaca breeder in my area.  I'm curious about how an alpaca might fit into our family.  We live on a ranch where we have access to the trails on the 500+ acres.  On our own little spot, we keep dairy goats (pasture/shed), rabbits, and poultry.  

I'm thinking an gelded alpaca *might* be a fun pet that my kids and I could take out hiking and packing.  

Can you tell me what you know about alpacas as pets, pack animals, and temperament?  Do you pack with yours?  Know of any packing with alpacas websites?  What is your favorite website for basic alpaca info?

Please, let the info flow.


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 4, 2011)

I have had alpacas for almost 17 years now; I love them as fiber and pet animals. Some have great best friend type temperaments and others not so much. I have one named Angel and trust me it is everything but an angel. They are also herd animals and do not like to be alone, they do much better with one of their own. 

I would never think of packing mine, and I pack both my dogs and horses all over Alaska.  They are very light boned and worth way too much for me to risk hurting them by both packing and the injuries you get can happen into on a trail. This is where Llamas were come into mind for me, they are bigger overall and have great bone structure for packing and carrying a load. Alpacas are from 100 to 175 pounds or about 1/2 - 1/3 a llama.  


I am on my phone so I will post some great websites to look over when I get home.

http://www.alpaca.com/faqs.cfm

eta Also you will need some sort of LGD or other protection from predators for the Alpacas


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah.  Thank you for the reply.  We certainly have predators and dangers here.  With my kids, small animals, and goats I worry about wild boar, various birds of prey, bobcat, coyotes, and mountain lion that frequent the area.  We don't have a LSG but Great Dane and the ranch dogs seem to do a good job of keeping tabs on what is going on close to my house where the kids and animals are.

I was originally thinking of keeping a whether from this Spring's kidding and training it for packing.  I didn't realize alpacas where such light weights.  A pack goat's 200 to 250 lb body weight makes them sound like much better candidates.

This is good info to have.  Please, share more.  Even if I don't get an alpaca, I love knowledge.    Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 4, 2011)

A llama would make a better pack animal. Alpacas and llamas can only carry 1/3 of their body weight. So an alpaca couldn't carry much. Llamas also can handle themselves better on a trail. You would still want to have at least 2 since they are herd animals. Alpacas are standoffish and you would really have to work with the alpaca to be more friendly to you. Then you have to be careful how friendly they are. Sometimes they can get too familiar and treat you like another alpaca. Then problems begin. You would still have to worry about predators with the llamas too.


----------

